

Show HN: I open sourced my image sharing application - vcherubini

I made an image sharing application to compete with Imgur. Chances are it&#x27;s not going to take over Imgur any time soon, so I figured I&#x27;d open source it.<p>Stack:<p>* Symfony w&#x2F; PHP 5.5
* Postgres 9.2
* Redis 2.8
* Ruby 2.0 (Capistrano)
* Vagrant<p>It&#x27;s a fairly basic Symfony application but also makes use of a lot of Symfony components. It&#x27;s sufficiently complex enough that you can probably learn a decent amount from it if you want to start playing around with Symfony. It has a few tests, uses Resque, uses the Symfony service container, and integrates with Amazon S3.<p>Check it out, would love your thoughts. Thanks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;brightmarch&#x2F;picto
======
sehr
Needs to wrinkle out some bugs, image I tried isn't loading for me.

[https://picto.io/i/AMzYJdZu](https://picto.io/i/AMzYJdZu)

~~~
vcherubini
Ahh, seems that it doesn't like images without extensions.

I fixed your image, will open an issue to fix it.

------
hiby007
Thank you For sharing. I wanted to learn symfony framework.

